# Very drinkable coffee for guests...



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi all

My girlfriend's parents will be visiting us soon and I've no doubt they'll want some coffee from my new (and first) setup.

I haven't made coffee for anyone other than myself yet, so I'm a bit nervous about doing so. I'm into very rich, strong flavours, but I have a feeling it'll be too much.

Can anyone recommend an easily quaffable coffee that won't be too strong (and I won't c:sheep:ck up!) for my better half's parents, please?

Thanks!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What method - espresso, pour over, immersion?


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Milk based or straight espresso?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

All I can advise is:

whatever beans you choose, don't leave it till the inlaws arrive to make your first brew with them. Have a few pre event practice runs to dial the new beans in. Then on the day you can be sure what you're doing...

Mr O


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A Brazilian from Has Bean


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Espresso w/ Gaggia Classic. I am guessing white Americano, but perhaps some straight espresso too.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Grinder?


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

You could try a cortado, as described by James Hoffmann: 30ml of slightly weak espresso with 30ml of steamed milk. It'd be a bit richer than an Americano.

I've been mucking about with a Bialetti moka pot, partly with a view to catering for non-espresso guests. Great café-au-lait (I suppose that's a flat white in upstart Starbuckese) but lots'n'lots of caffeine.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Make your shots as you normally would for yourself. If you think they will be too potent for your guests, dilute them with hot water.

Use scales to work out the dilution ratio.

E.g. your regular shot might be 18g:27g (67%). You think this might be too intense for your guests, so for a weaker espresso/strong Americano, try topping up to say 45g, your dose to beverage ratio will then be 40%. You could dilute further to typical brewed coffee strengths, maybe 8% (220g in cup from 18g) to 10% (180g in cup from 18g).

Keep your shot making as consistent as you can, so that you're happy with the result & not second guessing results & serving drinks that you wouldn't enjoy, because they are all over the place regarding extraction. When you establish what kind of strength range your guests like, you can replicate it over & over.

Not sure I'd change beans.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

johnbudding said:


> Hi all
> 
> My girlfriend's parents will be visiting us soon and I've no doubt they'll want some coffee from my new (and first) setup.
> 
> ...


When you say strong flavours are you referring to brew strength or the qualities of the coffee itself?

JP


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

johnbudding

Wouldn't making them a drink with a single shot rather than a double, be worth a try? Got to be the easiest option, surely?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> johnbudding
> 
> Wouldn't making them a drink with a single shot rather than a double, be worth a try? Got to be the easiest option, surely?


Explain please, Shirley


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Single shot = not as strong a cup of coffee once milk has been added as a double shot.


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Might be worth getting more coffee in of the same bean than you normally would, so with dialing it in and tasting yourself, you won't have the added worry of running out or running low in the hopper, which itself can mess with your pour


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for your responses guys. I'm always open to trying new coffee so I'll probably try the recommended Brazilian Has Bean, get it dialed in and then adjust brew strength according to their preferences. Really useful help - thanks.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Have they visited yet? Let us know how it goes


----------

